# Retiring to Seville



## byresch (Mar 4, 2016)

We are considering retiring to Seville in late 2018 from the USA, my wife has a decent understanding of Spanish and mine is hardly worth mentioning. We are working on improving both our understanding though.

We have been researching the area and it does not seem to be one of the more expensive areas of Spain. Is this correct?

How is the health care in the area? Is there health insurance available to be purchased?

We have lived abroad before, Mexico, so we are not new at this.

Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

byresch said:


> We are considering retiring to Seville in late 2018 from the USA, my wife has a decent understanding of Spanish and mine is hardly worth mentioning. We are working on improving both our understanding though.
> 
> We have been researching the area and it does not seem to be one of the more expensive areas of Spain. Is this correct?
> 
> ...


Hi
As a condition of your visa you'll need private health insurance, which you'll find to be fairly inexpensive when compared to the US. Take a look at this link - there's a section with links to comparison sites http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

Your first step of course, if you haven't already done so, will be to contact the nearest Spanish Consulate to check out visa requirements - going by your flags you're non-EU?

Even if you have EU passports, you'll still need private health insurance, unless you're in receipt of a state pension from an EU country.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you mean the city, or the province?

Unless you want something luxurious right in the centre of the capital, I wouldn't say it was that expensive.

Sevilla province is one of the hottest parts of Europe where temperatures regularly exceed 40ºC (104ºC). You will definitely need air conditioning and you will need to change your daily routine in summer - sleeping hours, eating hours and everything. That can take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Presumably your wife speaks American Spanish, so she might find the Andalusian accent a bit of a challenge! Try her on this:


----------

